# Rolling pin noodle cutter



## WoodHog (Sep 24, 2008)

Years ago in one of my wood working magazines I had a pattern of turning a pasta cutting rolling pin. Of course I misplaced the book. Can anyone help me out? This is quite a unique project.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't have the plans, but here is a link with a pretty good picture

http://www.lehmans.com/shopping/product/detailmain.jsp?itemID=1009&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=Noodle+Cutter


----------



## abkma (Aug 18, 2008)

WoodHog,

I do have this magazine. I believe it was in wood. It was similar to the one in lew's link but was more scalloped. It may take me a bit to dig it out and hopefully someone else comes up with it first.


----------



## WoodHog (Sep 24, 2008)

abkma,

I went on-line to the Wood Magazine site and located the Magazine, it was wood issue no. 49, October 1991. I'll look in my mags, it is to far out of print to get any back copys. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## WoodHog (Sep 24, 2008)

abkma,

i checked all of my magazine's, I don't have that one, I was never a real Wood magazine collector anyway. If you should find that mag. I'd be in your debt, if you would be so kind as to e-mail me a copy of the article.

Thanks,


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Jenn has recently started making her own pasta (very tasty, unlike the store bought kind  and this looks like a very good reason to buy a lathe….I mean looks like a very good implement for her to get ;-)


----------



## abkma (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all,

I did find the magazine. WoodHog you were correct it was October 1991. I'm not a huge Wood fan either but I do have some and don't tend to throw any woodworking magazines out. I've made a scan but I'm not sure what LJs policy is on posting something like this. I'm thinking that since it's no longer available through the publisher that it would be ok?


----------



## WoodHog (Sep 24, 2008)

abkma.

I think that it probably is ok also, you could send it to my e-mail, I don't think that would be a problem, do you? I really apprreciate your efforts in finding that magazine.

Thank you,


----------



## abkma (Aug 18, 2008)

WoodHog and others,

I extracted the relevant information from the article. Happy turning!


----------



## WoodHog (Sep 24, 2008)

abkma,

I really do appreciate this, I thank you and my wife thanks you too,
.


----------

